# Gulf Shores Fishing?



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 10, 2008)

I am going to Gulf Shores AL on July 4th this year.  I plan on bringing my boat this year and want to do some offshore fishing.  Can anyone give me any ideas on what is biting that time of the year & how far do you have to go? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated as I am trying to plan my trip ahead.
GW


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 10, 2008)

Man, do realize how many boats are gonna be out there that week end? Bump for some fishing info.


----------



## gafishead (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree it's gonna be busy!  Hard to suggest anything not knowing your ride.  Action can be found fairly close in < 30 miles.  Blue water can be 60 to 80 miles out depending on conditions and usually involves a run to The Nipple, Spur, Sqiggle or Steps.  I've attached a link to some public numbers that may be helpful.  Good Luck!

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/DGPSCoordinates.pdf


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 11, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Man, do realize how many boats are gonna be out there that week end? Bump for some fishing info.



I am sure real busy but the wife done made the decession to go.  I am hoping offshore will be better than inshore as far as busy goes


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 11, 2008)

gafishead said:


> I agree it's gonna be busy!  Hard to suggest anything not knowing your ride.  Action can be found fairly close in < 30 miles.  Blue water can be 60 to 80 miles out depending on conditions and usually involves a run to The Nipple, Spur, Sqiggle or Steps.  I've attached a link to some public numbers that may be helpful.  Good Luck!
> 
> http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/DGPSCoordinates.pdf




gafishead, thanks for the link
I will be in my center console about 28' long with twin 225 so I am wanting to go offshore a littlebit


----------



## How2fish (Mar 11, 2008)

There is a alot of live bottom up towards P'cola for grouper and snapper and the kings should be in pretty close by then..inshore the trout redfish and spainish should be tearing it up. If your staying in Gulf shores you will most likely be going out of Orange Beach or you can go around Ono Island hit the intercoastal and cruise thur big Lagoon and hit P'cola pass..where are you staying and have you ever been down that way before? Its a great place to fish out of but sometimes it pays to trailer a boat closer to one of the passes...try these sites for some local info and reports:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/  for info from P'cola to Destin to Gulf shores.
http://www.fishcraze.com/  for info from OB to Mobile
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1  and scroll down to the panhandle reports from OB to horseshoe bend...hope this helps a little


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 11, 2008)

How2fish said:


> There is a alot of live bottom up towards P'cola for grouper and snapper and the kings should be in pretty close by then..inshore the trout redfish and spainish should be tearing it up. If your staying in Gulf shores you will most likely be going out of Orange Beach or you can go around Ono Island hit the intercoastal and cruise thur big Lagoon and hit P'cola pass..where are you staying and have you ever been down that way before? Its a great place to fish out of but sometimes it pays to trailer a boat closer to one of the passes...try these sites for some local info and reports:
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/  for info from P'cola to Destin to Gulf shores.
> http://www.fishcraze.com/  for info from OB to Mobile
> http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1  and scroll down to the panhandle reports from OB to horseshoe bend...hope this helps a little




We stay down there all the time but this is my first time with my boat.  We are staying next to Florbama (I think it is called Spanish Key) using Perdio Pass my buddy has a buddy that is letting me keep my boat at his place.  I will probably troll since I dont know the area and bottom fish if I see something good.


----------



## mark1152 (Mar 11, 2008)

I fished over there for about 4 years before moving to steinhatchee.  The don phillips reef and those around it have been good snapper fishing.  About 20 miles out of pensacola pass.  From there head out to the edge, another 10 miles and troll to mark bottom.  Like everyone said that area gets very busy and I had more rude *********'s come up so close I could have climbed in their boat.

http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/nesd/documents/Artificialreeflist6Aug07.pdf


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 11, 2008)

mark1152 said:


> I fished over there for about 4 years before moving to steinhatchee.  The don phillips reef and those around it have been good snapper fishing.  About 20 miles out of pensacola pass.  From there head out to the edge, another 10 miles and troll to mark bottom.  Like everyone said that area gets very busy and I had more rude *********'s come up so close I could have climbed in their boat.
> 
> http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/nesd/documents/Artificialreeflist6Aug07.pdf




I hear you,
I love Steinhatchee. I go there a good amount of times but you probably know how it is when the wife wants to go somewhere with the beaches and restaurants


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 12, 2008)

Everything is biting that time of year. Head dew south and stop at the first oil or gas rig you come to.

If by chance you don't see any and end up in Venezuela gas up and head dew north.

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 12, 2008)

Mobile Bay might be a better bet for such a small boat. Lots of big fish are cought there and there are oil or gas rigs you can get to.

gt40


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Mar 12, 2008)

*Offshore*

You can go five miles and catch nice snapper out of Perdido pass.  If you get there early enough, you can fish the Pipe (oil rig about 5 or 6 miles out of the pass).  It normaly holds some nice snapper and kings but you got to get there quick.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 12, 2008)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Everything is biting that time of year. Head dew south and stop at the first oil or gas rig you come to.
> 
> If by chance you don't see any and end up in Venezuela gas up and head dew north.
> 
> gt40





I keep trying to talk him into a trip to Cuba to pick up some cigars


----------



## larpyn (Mar 12, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I hear you,
> I love Steinhatchee. I go there a good amount of times but you probably know how it is when the wife wants to go somewhere with the beaches and restaurants



awww c'mon. steinhatchee has mud flats and that bar across from roy's 
what more could a wife need??


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 13, 2008)

larpyn said:


> awww c'mon. steinhatchee has mud flats and that bar across from roy's
> what more could a wife need??



I tried to tell her that but you see where we are going


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 13, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I tried to tell her that but you see where we are going



You could probably trick  her into Keaton Beach. Once.


----------



## larpyn (Mar 13, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> You could probably trick  her into Keaton Beach. Once.



then he could go for horseshoe beach next


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 14, 2008)

Parker Phoenix said:


> You could probably trick  her into Keaton Beach. Once.



I have never been to Keaton.  Is there really a beach there.  I know it is real small town


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 14, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> I have never been to Keaton.  Is there really a beach there.  I know it is real small town



They have been known to truck a few loads of sugar sand in on occasion.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 14, 2008)

Whiteboy said:


> Has Keaton Beach developed into anything other than the boat ramp and old motel I remember from about'75-80?  Used to go there a lot before daddy died.  Usually stayed at the motel in Perry, Fl.



No, it's a small place. A few homes and such, other than the marina nothing.


----------



## How2fish (Mar 17, 2008)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> gafishead, thanks for the link
> I will be in my center console about 28' long with twin 225 so I am wanting to go offshore a littlebit



You should be fine with your boat doing anything you want(well provided the weather gods are smiling) we fish 30 miles offshore in my buddies 23.5 ft Sea Pro..I take my 19ft Sea Pro bay boat a few miles offshore on a calm day trolling once in a while .. I'm going down for a week May 17th-24th I'll let you know how we do..


----------



## reeldrag (Mar 23, 2008)

just get the public numbers offered down there, they have over 100 tanks out there, I caught this black fin tuna on one of those tanks about 30 miles out.


----------



## devildog83 (Mar 23, 2008)

kings are going to be good along with cobia and spanish but more than likely youre best bet would be within 10 to 15 miles offshore.


----------



## bassfishga (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you there yet? How's the fishing?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 3, 2008)

bassfishga said:


> Are you there yet? How's the fishing?



Thanks for asking,
I am at the codo now and as far as the fishing we cant find a Snapper but did catch a few Kings & Spanish along with a decent Cobia (30 Lbs.) going back out in the next couple days.  First Cobia I have ever caught trolling off a Drone Spoon.


----------



## bassfishga (Jul 4, 2008)

I am down here in a codo too. Best of luck the next few days. I managed to run across a jellyfish in the surf. Man that smarts.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck guys.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Jul 15, 2008)

so how did you guys do?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jul 16, 2008)

$EA $ICKNE$$ said:


> so how did you guys do?



not real well but not real bad it was so so.  Best Fish was a 30LB Cobia caught a few Kings, Spanish.  I did find some bottom and got hooked up with a few AJ's but could not boat one. (I tried to use a jigging set up and got spooled)  

How was the tournament you were in?  A friend fished the Pensacola tournament left out on Friday the 4th they did not do to well either


----------

